# Sadzīves tehnika >  Aktīvās tumbeles taisa(-īja) savu troksni

## ksp

Man ir Ķīnas tautas republikā ražotas aktīvās tumbeles pie kompja (ADAM A7), viena no tām pēkšņi sāka taisīt savu skaņu tā ka wooferis lec ārā. Arī ar atvienotu ieeju. Tādi plakšķoši trokšņi ar vairāku sekunžu intervālu. Parāvu vaļā, atrāvu skaļruņus, ieslēdzu un paskatījos barošanu un signālu izejā - viss it kā mierīgi. Pieslēdzu atpakaļ wooferi, tagad noliku, lai pastāv ieslēgtas, pagaidām klusums, tb parastais ampa troksnītis un wooferis arī mūziku spēlē.

Vai ir idejas, kas tas varētu būt un ko skatīties? Analogais oscilis ir, bet skillu tomēr pietrūkst, lai arī kādus 5-6 pastiprinātājus pēc shēmām bez poņas esmu uzlodējis. Shēmu atrast nevarēju, tirgojas tikai veseli ampi.
Minu, ka tur parādījās līdzstrāva izejā, un nostrādāja aizsardzība, ja tāda tur ir, tāpēc arī periodiski plakšķēja. 

Vēl pamanīju, ka kitajozi vienam opampam uz toņu kartes ir kārtīgu alvas kluci uzlikuši uz kājas, 50/50 tur ir īsais. Vakarā aiznesīšu mājās un novākšu, bet tas nez vai ir iemesls.

----------


## ksp

Vai varētu būt tā, ka no tā minētā alvas piliena izauga maza skariņa (Tin whiskers efekts) un mazā attāluma dēļ līdz blakus kājai tomēr uztaisīja īso? Pastūzis joprojām mierīgs, efekts nav atkārtojies kopš jaukšanas. Visi spraudņi tur iekšā ir diezgan nopietni, nez vai pie vainas.

----------


## ezis666

varbūt arī īsais parādījās

----------


## ksp

Beidzās (cerams) ar to, ar ko laikam parasti šādi pasākumi mēdz beigties - elektrolītu nomaiņa. Viens lielais kondiķis izskatījās maaazliet aizdomīgi, žēl, ESR metra man nav.
Pirms:


Pēc:


Vienas specenes kondiķu izmēru salīdzinājums. Kāds tādus SEC vispār ir sastapis?


Mazliet kolhozs ar novietojumu, bet tumbas korpusā vietas ir daudz  :: 


Secinājumi: it kā tumbas pretendē uz profesionāla instrumenta statusu, bet iekšā tomēr baisi depresīvā ķīna - pasīvās komponentes ļoti aizdomīgas, lodējumi un montāža diezgan pavirša, skaļruņu aizsardzības nav. Jaudas mikrenēm dzesēšana ir: korpuss -> mica -> krāsots tumbas korpuss -> radiators. Nez, cik būtu termālā pretestība šādam sendvičam?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Cik nu jēga tādu tumbiņu labot, bet nostrādāts glīti. Par to kušņa radīto īso, protams, teorētiski tas nav izslēgts, bet praktiski tas nav redzēts.

----------


## ksp

Nav jau grūti pārlodēt, un skaņa man tām patīk. ADAM ražojuma ART tweet-eri ir super, tās laikam ir vienīgās komponentes, kas ražotas Vācijā. Jaunas tās tumbeles ir maksājušas EUR 700 gabalā, tāpēc ir mazliet pārsteigums par tām iekšām  :: 

Tas mans minējums nebija par kusni, bet par jaunmodīgās bezsvina alvas nejauko īpašību pēc gadiem ražot alvas diedziņus. Uzreiz neiedomājos, būtu apskatījies mikroskopā to vietu, pirms aiztikt. Tomēr ticamāk, ka kondiķis kaut ko taisīja - es gan nezinu, kādi ir efekti no uzpūstiem barošanas filtra kondiķiem.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Efekti var būt visdažādākie. Pats gan ikdienā lāpu tīkla aparatūru, tur kondiķi barošanā ir vainīgi vairāk kā pusē gadījumu. Un brīnumi var būt visvisdažādākie, sākot no random restartiem, neieslēgšanās pēc elektrības noraustīšanās, gļukiem pie paaugstinātas slodzes utt. Tumbiņām tas bar būt paaugstināts fons, čerkstoņa, ja vadība ir cipariska tad visādas iekšā neslēgšanās un tā.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja zudusi kapacitāte - samazināts spriegums un palielinātas pulsācijas (_ripple_). Tas var (atsevišķos gadījumos) izraisīt kādu pašierosmi un trokšņus. Ja vēl noplūdes - palielināta slodze trafiņam un tiltam. Īsti nav skaidra šo _kompjuteru tumbiņu_, ko minētā Tautas Republika producē, koncepcija. Abu skaļruņu korpusos (ar vienādu tilpumu) ir vienādas fāzinvertoru rores. Tak to skaņojums nevar būt vienāds, jo "aktīvajā" skaļrunī samērā daudz vietas aizņem pastiprinātājs. Pirms laika pārstrādāju vienu 'Microlab' resnākā gala komplektu - dezaktivēju t.s. aktīvo, pastiprinātāju izmetot ārā un sarūpējot tam atsevišķu korpusu. Zuda nepieciešamība 'uz aklo' grābstīties gar pogām. Abas kastes tika sakārtotas, neskopojoties ar vati un apgādājot ar masīviem, negrabošiem aizmugures paneļiem. Iegūtais rezultāts patīkami pārsteidza. Tika izmēģināti arī citi pastiprinātāji. Arī ar tiem "ķīnīzeru" skanējums bija labs. Kā papirosu reklāmā - "par mazu naudu dod lielu baudu".

----------


## ksp

Šīs konkrētās ir ar mono pastiprekli katrā tumbā, bet ir redzēti arī vairāki aktīvs-pasīvs varianti ar vienādiem korpusiem. Neesmu pētījis, vai fāzinvertors atšķiras - vispār laba piezīme. Cik zinu, šī paša kantora krutākajai monitoru sērijai pastipreklis ir atdalīts no pārējā apjoma ar savu korpusu. Pilnībā Ražo Vācijā, un cena attiecīgi ir vismaz 2x lielāka.

Otrai tumbai kondiķu nomaiņa vēl priekšā. Pašlaik manām arī nav vienādi tilpumi, jaunie kondiķi aizņem vismaz 1.5x lielāku apjomu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tad tev rets komplekts trāpījies, ja abi skaļruņi aktīvie. Tas parasti profesionāliem monitoriem piedien. Kondiķu lielums, protams, neko neietekmē. 
Visā _širpotrebā_ patīkami izceļas 'Vigoole' - kņopes sānos, ne pakaļā, viegli aizsniedzamas.

----------


## ksp

Šie skaitās profesionālie, tāpēc jau cepiens par tām iekšām. Nosacīti par Dosjas cenu, bet būtu jau jābūt kādām robežām. Ķīnietis arī spēj labi uzražot, ja ar koku padzen.

----------


## Isegrim

Pārvarēju slinkumu un sameklēju netā tos _Ādamus._ Šie tiešām ir sakārtošanas vērti.

----------

